# People View - selecting the main photo



## RobOK (Dec 13, 2020)

In People View, there are some people who I have taken really nice portraits of but LR is picking a dark or blurry image as the one to show on the main page.

Is there a way to override its selection?

Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes, right click on the image you want in person view to show on top.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RobOK (Dec 19, 2020)

i swear i tried that befor (Set Cover Photo)... it works but a little glitchy, like sometimes it doesn't stick and I ahve to go in again.

It may be downloading full size from cloud and re-cropping or something.

But eventually it works, thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 19, 2020)

Setting the Cover Photo was really a problem in the early days, as it would often get messed up by wrongly taking into account the fact that the underlying image may have been cropped....often resulting in the chosen face being off-centre (in some extreme cases the "Face" was just a part of the background). Sometimes non-destructive editing has its disadvantages! I got quite fed up with this and eventually I created a set of uncropped jpegs containing the face that I wanted as the cover, then used those. Eventually the kinks seemed to get ironed out so I was able to get rid of those jpegs, but it wouldn't be surprising to still see some residual issues.


----------



## prbimages (Dec 20, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> wrongly taking into account the fact that the underlying image may have been cropped....often resulting in the chosen face being off-centre (in some extreme cases the "Face" was just a part of the background).


Glad to see an explanation of this, and to know that it wasn't just me. I had photos of an old female friend of mine, and for some reason the cover photo kept showing her chest! Not a good look ...


----------



## Brent Harsh (Jan 12, 2022)

RobOK said:


> i swear i tried that befor (Set Cover Photo)...


Is this option still present in a right-click menu?  I am in LR Classic CC, People View, double-clicked the person with the terrible choice of "cover photo", and now I can see all the Confirmed thumbnails of him.  But right-clicking any of them doesn't show any options.  Just clicking a good one also does nothing, but does highlight the image in the bottom tray - so I tried right-clicking in there too, and no option is shown in the list (Closest was "Set Reference Photo" but that's not it... just curious because Lr has chosen the absolute crappiest face in every single person to use as the cover photo.  I'd rather not use this feature at all than go through my library looking at these horrible images.


----------



## prbimages (Jan 12, 2022)

Brent Harsh said:


> Is this option still present in a right-click menu?


Yes, in the cloud-based version of Lightroom. There isn't really a comparable "People View" in Lightroom Classic, so the option does not appear there.


----------



## Brent Harsh (Jan 12, 2022)

prbimages said:


> Yes, in the cloud-based version of Lightroom. There isn't really a comparable "People View" in Lightroom Classic, so the option does not appear there.


Interesting. Lr Classic Library pane seems to have 5 views - grid, loupe, compare, survey, and people - they list the People hotkey as O.  Not sure why that's not comparable to the cloud version's People, but it's annoying as heck to not be able to change the person's thumbnail.   Thanks for the feedback.


----------

